# The Protector



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Watched this last night, this is one of the best action movies I have ever seen. Its just non stop from start to finish. No wires or special effects used in the fight scenes either. 
I got the 2 disc edition with the US theatrical cut and the international extended cut, I watched the US cut because it has a remastered score and a DTS track (which sounded awesome). I will watch the extended version tonight.

Very highly recommended.

Harry.


----------

